# Jops and Franny in a "Cosy" cut



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

With six dogs, it's just too much to keep up with the brushing. Henry and Billy are fine with short cuts. Daisy's hair was way too long, and she's too old to have to deal with the brushing, so I had her cut way down. Joplin and Frankie have beautiful hair, but still too much to deal with. So, with the permission of Brit, I took a pic of her Cosy to the groomers. Their bodies are shaved way down, and the faces are a bit shorter. I love this cut. Very cute and easy to maintain. Here's the girls in their "Cosy" cuts


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I love the cut


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm sure they are very pleased to have new short, sassy haircuts!!! Less brushing!!! LOL.









The girls look great.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Very cute!!!!























I always find that the legs and the sides are the hardest areas to keep mat free. Maybe it's because Wilson hates to have his legs and feet brushed? Do yours mind having their legs brushed?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

They look lovely!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

They look very cute & " cosy".


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Very cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine don't care to be brushed at all. Billy, Henry and Daisy, all have very short legs and body now, so I will mostly focus on the ears and tails. I'll still have to fight with Jops and Fran to brush their legs


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They look adorable, Deb.

But, geez, are you lazy!! Only *6 *dogs and a full time job, and you claim you don't have time to brush??


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww they look very cute in their new cut


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> They look adorable, Deb.
> 
> But, geez, are you lazy!! Only *6 *dogs and a full time job, and you claim you don't have time to brush??
> 
> ...















































I was almost ready to have ALL of them shaved down to nothing, tails, ears, and all









Remember "The Miracle Worker" (1962) with Patty Duke as a young Helen Keller? That is EXACTLY what Billy acts like while I'm brushing him














I end up chasing him around the house, pick him up, he goes wild, flinging his body all around. Twelve hours later, I've brushed his tail


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cute cut.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=341766
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 















I can just see Billy racing around and you chasing him with brush in hand. Does the bird get into the action??







I'm lucky - Bonnie is a captive audience on my lap, with my legs up on the table so she can barely move, but she's pretty good anyway because she knows it's treat time when she's done.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

They look precious. Cosy has been an inspiration to many!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=341766
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



ROTFL! I can just see that! They look so cute, Deb. I'm glad to help. I know Cosy loves not having to be brushed everyday. They can also wear clothes without matting now too


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

They look great Deb!







I love the cut!


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

They looks great!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">You know, I don't think I've ever seen a picture of Cosy without her clothes on! So how did you know what a naked Cosy looked like? Did I miss a thread or something? That's a very clever idea, especially if you are one to always keep your furbaby dressed 'cause you would never think that she was clipped that close under her dresses!







</span>


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">You know, I don't think I've ever seen a picture of Cosy without her clothes on! So how did you know what a naked Cosy looked like? Did I miss a thread or something? That's a very clever idea, especially if you are one to always keep your furbaby dressed 'cause you would never think that she was clipped that close under her dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to know the answer to that one too! Deb I didn't know you worked outside the home. You are one busy lady.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">You know, I don't think I've ever seen a picture of Cosy without her clothes on! So how did you know what a naked Cosy looked like? Did I miss a thread or something? That's a very clever idea, especially if you are one to always keep your furbaby dressed 'cause you would never think that she was clipped that close under her dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had just remembered the most adorable pic of Cosy. So Brit emailed it to me. It really is a darling cut, with or without clothes. And saves a bit of "brushing" time
















I'll see if I can find the Cosy pic


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=341916
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, yes. I've worked full time most of my life. I have my own company now, so my days are very busy. I'm up at 5:30 each morning, and out the door by 7:00. I'm the sole support of these fluffies, so they don't mind that I work so much. At times I feel guilty for being gone so much, but we make it up on the weekends. And I'm thankful for the, much needed, surgeries I've afforded to give them


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, I found the famous "Cosy" thread









I know, my pics don't look near this nice ~ LOL

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=17133&hl=


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

That is a great cut. They look adorable.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

They look really cute


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

They look fantastic!!! Well done!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=341781
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Brit, they look absolutely adorable in person. I wish I didn't take such ugly pics, but after spending nine hours at the groomers, they just wouldn't stay still when we got home. They were starving, so I took pics of them eating ~ LOL

They had their little dresses on Saturday. You're right NO matting at all. It was funny, Joplin was "fluffing" up so much, that one of her dresses didn't fit her anymore. It fits now ~ LOL

Thanks for the help. I am more than happy with this cut


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Love the cuts. I am sure Billy and Lily must be related. I feel like we are in taht cabin when we are grooming and sometimes it starts with the mere sight of the brush. Who would have thought that a five pound dog could run 2 grown adults in circles into the ground.






















But she is still the best little diva muffin.
Aimee


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow - I'm speechless. LOVE the look!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh WOW!!! They look so glamorous... I am so impressed!!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Just adorable!!!!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Awww...they are adorable!







Great job!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I saw that cut the first time at the Maltese Specialty in Las Vegas and loved it. That's why I have such a hard time deciding if I want to cut Alex down again. Here he is with the short cut.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

i love this haircut!
i was giving it a try myself on Marrie last weekend, but i still need to perfect it...









they look great!!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

very cute


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I saw that cut the first time at the Maltese Specialty in Las Vegas and loved it. That's why I have such a hard time deciding if I want to cut Alex down again. Here he is with the short cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alex looks ADORABLE!!! Sorry, I'm a bit out of the loop these days, but did you just have this done? Or is it from awhile ago? I love this cut and plan on keeping Jops and Franks in a "Cosy" cut forever


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This picture is from last year. Most of the time that's the cut he is in. I let the hair grow longer over the winter. I probably will end up doing it again. It's a lot easier to take care and to grow the long coat it takes a long time. I am not that patient. Also flea season is going to start and you can spot them a lot better on a short coat.


----------



## chris_e (Jan 16, 2006)

I had no idea what this cut was called. I have been cutting my dogs hair like this since I got her. I cut the head close too and leave the ears long. I think it looks good and it is really easy to take care of as all I have to do is brush out her legs and tail once a day. It also helps with tear staining to have the hair short on her face.


----------

